#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Mikrotik Gerenciando PPPoE OLT FiberHome

## cometa

Bom dia pessoal, estou começando agora no mundo das OLTs e gostaria de saber se elas tem um software igual o mikrotik para gerenciar os usuários no PPPoE e controle de banda?
Ou ela trabalha em modo Bridge ou Vlan como por exemplo com um mikrotik que se encarrega das autenticações e tudo mais ? Fiquei com essa duvida, sei que para muitos é uma duvida besta mas se alguém puder me explicar ou indicar um material agradeço.

Não consegui achar aqui no fórum isso exatamente.

Obrigado.

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia pessoal, estou começando agora no mundo das OLTs e gostaria de saber se elas tem um software igual o mikrotik para gerenciar os usuários no PPPoE e controle de banda?
> Ou ela trabalha em modo Bridge ou Vlan como por exemplo com um mikrotik que se encarrega das autenticações e tudo mais ? Fiquei com essa duvida, sei que para muitos é uma duvida besta mas se alguém puder me explicar ou indicar um material agradeço.
> 
> Não consegui achar aqui no fórum isso exatamente.
> 
> Obrigado.


ela e bridge

----------


## cometa

Então no caso a OLTs e as ONUs/ONTs ficam em bridge, e o software de gerenciamento da OLT é apenas para conexão das ONUs/ONTs com ela. 
Usando um mikrotik como concentrador de PPPoE e QoS ficara transparente (Bridge) entre a OLT/ONU até o roteador do cliente que tera o pppoe configurado autenticando no mikrotik. É isso mesmo ?

----------


## Marcosoares

Exatamente amigo!

----------


## dalexandre

Pós é isso mesmo. É quase parecido como no Radio onde tem de existir sempre um autenticador e/ou Radius de-parte.

----------


## brunozerves

> Então no caso a OLTs e as ONUs/ONTs ficam em bridge, e o software de gerenciamento da OLT é apenas para conexão das ONUs/ONTs com ela. 
> Usando um mikrotik como concentrador de PPPoE e QoS ficara transparente (Bridge) entre a OLT/ONU até o roteador do cliente que tera o pppoe configurado autenticando no mikrotik. É isso mesmo ?


Na autenticação esquece a OLT, o teu mikrotik ou software de gestão vai conectar com a ONU se você for autenticar nela, ou pode deixar ela em bridge também e autenticar na frente, no firewall do cliente ou num roteador por exemplo...

----------


## abu

Então quer dizer que no meu caso que uso o Webmikrotik para gerencia, se eu for usar uma OLT em minha rede, posso continuar fazendo toda gerencia (Bloqueio, controle de banda, etc...) no meu Mikrotik?

----------


## ShadowRed

> Então quer dizer que no meu caso que uso o Webmikrotik para gerencia, se eu for usar uma OLT em minha rede, posso continuar fazendo toda gerencia (Bloqueio, controle de banda, etc...) no meu Mikrotik?


Sim 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## gklga

Algm tem um material sobre isso? deixo minha OLT e ONU em bridge porem nao autencita no reteador ...

----------


## pigosso

> Algm tem um material sobre isso? deixo minha OLT e ONU em bridge porem nao autencita no reteador ...


a comunicação entre as vlans estão corretas ?

----------


## andrecarlim

> Algm tem um material sobre isso? deixo minha OLT e ONU em bridge porem nao autencita no reteador ...


Opa tem sim!

https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Interface/VLAN

https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/PPPOE_Server

----------

